# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Hà Nội >  [Review] Phở xếp hàng gia truyền Phố cổ - Quán ăn ở Hà Nội

## haiyen.1008

> *Phở Gia truyền*
> _Địa chỉ: 49 Bát Đàn, phường Cửa Đông, quận Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội._
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Phở Gia truyền*


Nhắc tới ẩm thực Hà Nội, thật vô lí nếu không nhắc tới phở. Món ăn mang đậm phong cách Việt Nam này không chỉ làm siêu lòng thực khách bản địa mà còn cả những du khách quốc tế tìm tới đất thủ đô. Phở Hà Nội khoác lên mình rất nhiều dung mạo độc đáo, trong đó có phở xếp hàng ở phố Bát Đàn.


Cái tên lóng "phở xếp hàng" hoàn toàn được hình thành theo đúng nghĩa đen. Quán ăn nhỏ bé một cách đặc trưng của phố cổ nên số bàn ghế cho khách không đủ để đáp ứng lượng khách tìm đến. Tuy vậy, sức hút của món phở gia truyền Bát Đàn vẫn thừa sức níu chân thực khách xếp hàng trước cửa. Ngay cả những ngày mưa, hàng dài những con người chờ đợi có chỗ ngồi vẫn không hề giảm bớt.


Thực đơn của quán chỉ có 3 món chính (Cập nhật tới ngày 17/08/2012):
Phở tái nạm: 45.000 đồng
Phở tái: 40.000 đồng
Phở chín: 35.000 đồng
Trứng: 5.000 đồng/ quả (cho thêm vào phở)
Quẩy: 10.000/đĩa
Những thay đổi nhỏ trong món ăn tùy thuộc vào yêu cầu của khách, nhưng vẫn không thay đổi hương vị của món ăn.
Giá cả không thực sự mềm mỏng so với những nơi khác, nhưng nếu so về chất lượng và số lượng thì chúng ta cũng không thể buông từ "đắt đỏ" ra được.


Ở phở Bát Đàn, chúng ta không phải khua đũa một vòng bát để gắp được một mảnh bánh phở, bởi nước nhiều hơn cái không hề có ở tiêu chí của quán. Bánh phở và thịt đầy ắp bát đủ sức lấp đầy bất cứ cỡ dạ dày bình thường nào.
Hương vị của món ăn thì không phải bàn. Nước phở đậm đà, ngọt của vị xương, đằm của chút mắm tôm. Bánh phở mềm mịn, thịt không quá dày miếng và quẩy không hề ngấy mỡ.
Phở Gia truyền Bát Đàn không phải do may mắn mà nổi tiếng, tới và chứng thực nhé các bạn!




> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Phở Gia truyền*



Nguồn: didau.org


Cùng khám phá các quán ăn ở Hà Nội – cac quan an o Ha Noi

----------


## thuty

Phở mà cũng cho mắm tôm á. Lần đầu tiên thấy

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Gần nhà mình cũng có quán Phở ngon lắm

----------


## pigcute

Lâu rồi ko ăn phở  :Smile:

----------


## khanhszin

quán có vẻ đông vui nhộn nhịp quá

----------


## loplipop

nhìn ảnh thôi cũng đã tưởng tượng được ra mùi vị rồi

----------


## rose

đông khách thế kia chắc là ngon lắm đây

----------


## haiyen.1008

Cho một ít thôi bạn ạ!ai tinh ý sẽ nhận ra vị đằm đằm của mắm tôm!  :Big Grin:

----------


## lovetravel

nhìn ngon quá

----------


## rose

mình ăn thử rồi, ngon tuyệt

----------


## hieunt

Mọi người khen nhiều quá, chắc là ngon lắm đây

----------


## songthan

có vẻ được khen nhiều nhỉ
bữa nào lên ăn thử  :Smile:

----------


## missan

Chắc phở phải ngon lắm thì mới đông khách thế kia nhỉ.

----------

